# PSA: Android Users/Pixel Specifically



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

So, I've got a Pixel XL and I've pretty much seen every weird bluetooth issue with the Model 3. Not recognizing my phone when walking up, not working to unlock the doors but working to start the car, working to unlock the doors and not the car, etc.

Last week, I opted into Android's beta program and got Android 9 on my Pixel XL

https://www.google.com/android/beta

About a week in, it's been pretty much flawless. No tweaking app settings or constantly putting my phone into airplane mode. No restarting my phone daily. Just, walk up to car, car opens and starts.

I DO work from home, so its a reasonably small sample size. But, at minimum, it's a big improvement.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

I signed up for the Android 9 beta a few months back and haven't had any issues since picking up my car 2 weeks ago. So maybe Android 9 fixed everything


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Glad to hear that, but alas, it's of no use to me. Lenovo has said that the Moto G5+ will only get one OS update (to 8.1), and even that's not out yet - hopefully by 2018Q4. Maybe in a year or so I'll take the plunge and swap to Lineage, once there's a version based on Android 9 for the G5+.

Meantime, still holding out hope for a Tesla keyfob for the Model 3...

Sigh.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

ahagge said:


> Meantime, still holding out hope for a Tesla keyfob for the Model 3...
> 
> Sigh.


I imagine that's pretty low on the priority list since most people already have a phone with them that provides that functionality. I know I wouldn't pay for it, I already have two reliable ways to do the locking/unlocking stuff.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Well now that I said that, my phone won't work lol


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Currently using Pixel 2 XL.... Running on the beta..... on Dev 4..... I had issues.... last week Dev 5 was issued and pretty much all my BT issues with the car disappeared..... But, that's only if I have the phone in hand or in my front pants pocket.... If it's in my back pocket, it's a 50/50....


----------



## Janus67 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, I had heard that it apparently works better. I'll wait for official release and when some of my apps move their support to it (some of them are hard coded to not support anything above 8.1 right now)


----------

